# Suggestions for how to learn to raise queens...



## CaBees (Nov 9, 2011)

I'd like to raise queens and possibly sell nucs next year (just expanding my hobby using non treated survivor stock).

Do you all have any suggestions for learning how to do this?

I've learned splits this year and that is as far as it goes! 

How you all split a hive and put it into a small nuc and start harvesting queen cells, then put those somewhere?

Do you all have any links for me to check out, videos or books?

thank you for any and all suggestions!


----------



## CaBees (Nov 9, 2011)

Really. No suggestions at all what-so-ever? Did everyone just self-learn or is this some big secret or fear of competition? Putting this out there one more time ..... thanks....


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

It's only been like 3 hours, patience.


----------



## CaBees (Nov 9, 2011)

sure but 61 views later.....do people really view a post and then go back and answer it?


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

Michael Bush's site has lots of classic texts, and advice from Michael as well, Dr. Larry Connors has some good books - Bee Sex, Increase essentials. There are some great threads in this forum - look for threads with lots of stars.

Queen Rearing – an excellent series of videos on queen rearing – thanks to Matthew Phillips for the link.

Queen rearing using the Cloake Board Method – Some beginning queen producers (and some more experienced ones too) favor the Cloake Board method because a strong hive can be used as a cell builder without interfering with it’s honey production.

Simple Queen Rearing for Beginners - assumes you don't already know all about how it works.

How's that?


----------



## Rick 1456 (Jun 22, 2010)

No, yes, maybe , and sometimes. That's me of course. Some people don't have those, answers. They are like you, looking for them. The ones that most likely do, have answers, are tending their bees or at work. The amount of info you are looking for is/ will be lengthy. 
My suggestion is to do what you suggested. Books, videos, websites, links. Bush Farms would be my first stop. Most of the folks that really can help you, respond better to specific questions. It demonstrates some effort or time in the trench so to speak. JMHO
You will get there. Just won't be in one night.
edit
David beat me to it


----------



## CaBees (Nov 9, 2011)

Thank you David (& Rick), that is a good start. I appreciate the time and effort. Kimberly


----------



## MJC417 (Jul 26, 2008)

You just need to do a web search and find a method that works best for you. I went with this one http://www.dave-cushman.net/bee/benhardenmethod.html , minus the dummy boards. Its very simple and you can raise a few queens without cell builders and finishers. Then make nucs or requeen hives. Good Luck! Also check out http://www.glenn-apiaries.com/queenrear.html


----------



## WilliamsHoneyBees (Feb 17, 2010)

A good queen producer and program is something that takes years to develop and master. There isn't one book to read or video to watch that will show you what you need to know about raising queens. Every location is different and every producer does things differently. Read every queen rearing book, thread, and video you can and start compiling that information together to see what works for you. Years into queen rearing you will still be tweaking what you do and trying new things. Raising queens and keeping bees is not cut in stone. Also be patient with getting answers on the "queen rearing forum". Most everyone right now is at work at their full time job or working their bees. Palmer, Bush, and some of the other regular guys on here aren't usually sitting at their computers till after dark, their out making bees! I e-mailed one of them two weeks ago and am still patiently waiting a answer. They are busy! The 61 views you got between noon and 3 are probably other people wanting to learn from your question as well. 

How many queens are you wanting to produce? 
20 a year? 
You can do a walk away split and come back in 10 days and each frame that has a queen cell on it, drop it in its own separate mating nuc and you will have plenty of queens.

100+ a year? 
Learn to graft and how to use the least amount of resources to raise the most amount of queens. 

Start slow and work your way up as you master your system

Good Luck!


----------



## spunky (Nov 14, 2006)

This is what my goal is also, but it is just to break even on supplies. I am trying my hand at grafting this year first and budgeting more for nuc boxes ( paper and wood) for next year. It was nice to get some some honey this year before the Big D set in


----------



## Flyer Jim (Apr 22, 2004)

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?249478-Raising-Queen-Cells-Without-Grafting 

try this, pictures and all


----------



## CaBees (Nov 9, 2011)

I ran across this the other day and think it is brilliant. Thank you for sharing. I have to plan this out and will try it next spring...something to look forward too.


----------



## theriverhawk (Jun 5, 2009)

I have been using the NICOT system, the same as the Mann Lake thing they sell. Its easy to use for making splits for nucs and I've begun to actually sell the extra queen cells that I don't need for $7 each.(I have no desire to raise queens for selling). I've got about $150 in everything. It's payed for itself numerous times over in a short time. 
Grafting sounds interesting but I don't have hives anywhere near my home. All out yards. The NICOT system allows me to do everything right there at the yard.


----------



## Keth Comollo (Nov 4, 2011)

Volunteer to work for an established queen breeder for a whole rearing cycle. It will save you from making many mistakes.


----------



## apis maximus (Apr 4, 2011)

Here is an older clip, but a good all around one about queen rearing:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wZlQ7mNmf6o&feature=channel&list=UL
But like everyone else is saying...doing it and making it work for you, it will take time and a lot of, well...doing. Good luck.


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

http://www.amazon.com/Classic-Queen-Rearing-Compendium-Michael/dp/1614760594

If you have the ways and means to do so, I highly recommend this book by Michael Bush: Classic Queen Rearing Compendium.

It is a collection, in paper print, of the Kings of beekeeping queen rearing masters of the past. The original books by the original authors reprinted with commentary by Michael Bush for all of us beginners in queen rearing to enjoy and learn from. This is one of the most important books in my apiculture library and I am indebted to Michael for getting this out in print.

This book is a must have for anyone contemplating queen rearing or walk away splits of their hives.


----------

